# Found this today original owner 67 Schwinn Stingray 3 speed



## vastingray (Aug 18, 2020)

Found this one local from original owner  67 Deluxe 3 speed,  seat is perfect  might need some handlebars


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2020)

original owner... he should have kept it in the house.

my best buddy growing up still lives in the house he grew up in..I wonder  if he ever got rid of his Apple Krate.


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 23, 2020)

I like this Survivor just as is.

It’s a great example / display of how so many of these bikes were parked and forgotten decades ago.

Nice hard-side ‘67 seat.

Chris.


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 24, 2020)

Thats a killer bike Tom


----------



## vastingray (Aug 25, 2020)

60sstuff said:


> I like this Survivor just as is.
> 
> It’s a great example / display of how so many of these bikes were parked and forgotten decades ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Chris


----------



## vastingray (Aug 25, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Thats a killer bike Tom



Thanks Frank


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 26, 2020)

Very nice great score congrats !!!!!!


----------



## vastingray (Aug 26, 2020)

Got her cleaned up used all the original parts only thing I had to change is the back tire but luckily I had the exact same date code tire 2nd qtr 67 so that worked out I lost the white cap on the rear axle I think the dog snagged it  but have one on the way it’s not perfect but pretty nice original


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

vastingray said:


> Got her cleaned up used all the original parts only thing I had to change is the back tire but luckily I had the exact same date code tire 2nd qtr 67 so that worked out I lost the white cap on the rear axle I think the dog snagged it  but have one on the way it’s not perfect but pretty nice original View attachment 1255878
> View attachment 1255879
> 
> View attachment 1255880
> ...



MAN O MAN!! I'M TOTALLY ENVIOUS!!! I have a painted over coppertone 66 that has a stuck seat post that I want to bring back. Still a work in progress. One day I'll get it right. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> original owner... he should have kept it in the house.
> 
> my best buddy growing up still lives in the house he grew up in..I wonder  if he ever got rid of his Apple Krate.



Check it Out!! Razin.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 28, 2020)

Put some accessories on today and finished it off just waiting to find the correct speedo cable  21 1/2 in I think


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2020)

Well  - - -  -Will you look at all that magic - - - - - - --Someone's been doin' their Homework !!      VERY NICE


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2020)

vastingray said:


> Put some accessories on today and finished it off just waiting to find the correct speedo cable  21 1/2 in I think
> 
> View attachment 1256700
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD LIKE A STING RAY SHOULD GOOD JOB MATE!!! Razin.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 28, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Well  - - -  -Will you look at all that magic - - - - - - --Someone's been doin' their Homework !!      VERY NICE



Thank you


----------



## vastingray (Aug 28, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Very nice great score congrats !!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## vastingray (Aug 30, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> LOOKING GOOD LIKE A STING RAY SHOULD GOOD JOB MATE!!! Razin.



Thanks so much


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 3, 2020)

WOW Nice work buddy. That looks amazing


----------

